

How will current market impact VC? - sviswan3

The credit crisis has been an ongoing problem, but perhaps the peak of the downfall is yet to be seen gives this week's latest fallout.  Given the current market situation, this is certainly a point of valid discussion in the coming months.  How will this impact the VC market?  I'm hearing from various sources reporting on both sides of the coin, some even suggesting that VC investments may actually increase since they fall under a different asset class.<p>Here are some links providing input into this discussion.  What do you all think?  Perhaps this will lead to new and innovative ways of bootstrapping a startup in the early stages.<p>http://venturebeat.com/2008/04/02/venture-investors-grapple-with-slowdown-ahead/<p>http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2007/11/how-will-toughe.html<p>What do you think
======
jwilliams
Good question. I tend to agree with the AVC article.

In the medium term, the US economy is going to desperate for any productivity
and efficiency gains. In this kind of market, this is sometimes one of the few
levers.

So I suspect start-ups in these domains will get a lot of attention - esp
those around things like energy efficiency.

------
noodle
it won't. or, at least, not the type of VC's that you actually want to get
involved with.

